

Cali. Federal District Court Awards Cinesamples $379,050 in Digital Piracy Suit - MRonney
http://soniccontrol.tv/2012/03/11/california-federal-district-court-awards-cinesamples-llc-379050-in-digital-piracy-suit/

======
pseingatl
This is meaningless. The alleged infringer does not live in the United States
and this was a default judgment. The U.S. default judgment cannot be enforced
in Chile. Now if they claimed criminal copyright infringement and extradited
him to the U.S., it would be a newsworthy article.

